# Sons of Dorn



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

review's are starting to come up:
http://emperyan.blogspot.com/2010/01/normal-0-false-false-false.html

sounds like its the typical man > space marine type deal but in a way that shows off the IF's own unique traits and dogma. as a bit of a closet IF fan i think ill probably like it more than others, in fact in the reviewer he does say its good but if you like IF you'll like it more.

what do you guys think? i only have william kings space wolf to go off as a reference for man > space marine journey's (which is brilliant), so i guess ill have to try extra hard not to make too many compairisons between the two when reading it.

does anyone know if this will be a trilogy?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dunno but an IF trilogy would be sweet. If this turns into a trilogy ill probably buy it.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

It was a okay book. It was pretty much like a book about "the life of a scout." Showing the brotherhood that builds up upon the three main scouts that were once enemies of one another. Good book. I give it a 7.5 out of 10. Obviously opens up for perhaps another novel on Zatori, due to the fact that Heroes of the Imperium had a short story on him as well.


----------

